# Concert to RNS-E SAT NAV Plus Upgrade



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a *Mk11 TTS* with Bose and ipod connect, MFSW and a Concert CD/RADIO . I have just got myself a RNS-E SAT NAV Plus. I'm told this will fit easy ? :roll: Also I may have to do something with VAG.COM with the code ?? I hope all other connections will be easy. Can anyone please shed some light on this subject. I'm sure it may have been covered on this #1 Audi forum, but I'm lost. I know a bit about computers running windows 7 Ult, but VAG.COM I don't know what it is and how it works. Any help please  Alan


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty much a straight forward swap but I do believe you will have to get somebody with vag-com to enable it.
Take a look in the knowledge base at the top of this page, most of if not all you need to know will be in there.


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks MancTT, for your help. I will take a look cheers


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

VAGCOM (now called VCDS) is software that can be used to interegate many of the cars onboard computer components and change various settings on the car. The software is free but the cable to interact with the car is not. from memory it cost me something like £200 and the cheap copies DO NOT work. I am sure someone in your area must mave one you can borrow for a beer of 3.

As for using VAGCOM for RNS-E. it should just be plug and play but you need to "tell" the car you have nav installed and you may also need to change the coding of your RNS to suite the options of the car.If you dont do the VAGCOM bit right away, it will still work but not to its full potential and you may have fault codes generated (These can be cleared also with VAGCOM) Radio reception will not be as good due to differing systems between the the Concert and the RNS but its not so bad and I dont really have a problem unless in a a VERY rural area.


----------



## cyrusir (Sep 15, 2009)

i was wondering about this too,

is it effectively a plug and play but to enable all functionality vag-com is required, i.e. like turn info on the obc etc?

also if i installed one of these, where does the gps aerial go?

thanks a lot


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine is in a space under the dash and behind the glovebox. Taking the glovebox out is a 5 minute job.


----------



## cyrusir (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks to you guys who give me some help. Keep it coming !! If you can think of anything else.


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Besides the four digit security code. I have seen that a seven digit code is needed for the VAG-COM, Any idea where I find that [smiley=book2.gif] ? Cheers in advance


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Here you go.......

0?xxxxx: Model 
1 = Lamborghini 
2 = Audi A3 (8P) 
3 = Audi A4 (8E) 
4 = Audi A4 Cabriolet (8H) 
5 = Audi A6 (4B) 
6 = Audi TT (8J) 
7 = Audi R8 (42) 
0x?xxxx: Treble Speaker Monitoring inactive 
0 = Front Treble Speaker Monitoring inactive active (NOT Audi A4 Cabriolet) 
1 = Front Treble Speaker Monitoring inactive inactive (ONLY Audi A4 Cabriolet) 
0xx?xxx: Sound Characteristic 
0 = Sound Characteristic linear 
1 = Audi A4 (8E) 
2 = Audi A6 (4B) 
3 = Audi A4 Cabriolet (8H) 
4 = Audi TT (8J) 
5 = Audi A3 (8P) 
9 = Sound System 
0xxx?xx: Telephone/Telematic 
1 = Telephone not installed (Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone active) 
2 = Base Plate (Temic - Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone inactive) 
3 = Base Plate (Cullmann - Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone inactive) 
4 = Base Plate (Nokia - Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone inactive) 
5 = Telematic Europa (Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone inactive) 
6 = Telematic US (Remote Feed Voltage for Microphone inactive) 
7 = Base Plate diagnostic capable with Comfort Control 
0xxxx?x: Equipment I 
1 = Tuner not installed 
2 = Digital-Radio installed 
3 = Satellite-Radio installed 
4 = Satellite and Digital-Radio installed 
5 = Analog Input (AUX) installed 
7 = Satellite-Radio & Analog Input (AUX) installed 
0xxxxx?: Equipment II 
1 = TV-Tuner/CD-Changer/Multi-Function Steering Wheel not installed 
2 = TV-Tuner installed 
3 = CD-Changer installed 
4 = TV-Tuner and CD-Changer installed 
5 = Multi-Function Steering Wheel installed 
6 = TV-Tuner and Multi-Function Steering Wheel installed 
7 = CD-Changer and Multi-Function Steering Wheel installed 
8 = TV-Tuner and CD-Changer and Multi-Function Steering Wheel installed


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Can you get a DAB module for the RNS-E NAV Plus?

Josh


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you tell us where you got your RNS-E from and how much it was? Im tempted...


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi 675triple, It was an ebay buy. This guy has a a store in Manchester UK which deals with this kind of thing "multims_ltd" I paid £799, maybe you can get it cheaper, but this unit is for the Mk11 TT the A4 Ver is cheaper. Not got it yet I hope tomorrow in the post  I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

PiloTT, Thank you so much for the vag-com / vcds codes. I just have to find the right person who can do this OR should I buy the cable and do it myself, chances are i may never use the cable again ?


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Super Josh, I never thought of that one, It would be nice if it could do DAB. Cheers


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

ALY TTS said:


> PiloTT, Thank you so much for the vag-com / vcds codes. I just have to find the right person who can do this OR should I buy the cable and do it myself, chances are i may never use the cable again ?


Maybe just tell us where you are and someone may be able to help you out with VAGCOM


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

PiloTT, I live 6miles from Chester, Cheshire. I am willing to travel a bit. I will enjoy the drive ! I see no problem with the fitting, provided all the connections are the same to the MFSW and DIS.


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone who lives near Chester and has VAG-COM vcds and knows how to work it ! I do computers and learning vag-com drop a msg here, Thx


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

OK, Now I have my RNS-E fitted, done by myself in less than 1hr Inc GPS antenna under the dash. I did not have to use VAG-COM vcds. Connected up to my Bose no problem. Infact it sounds much better than the concert. Running Nackamichi/B+W at home gives you an idea of the sound I demand! Reading now the PDF Operation Manual for the RNS-E to set up. SO far GREAT. Ipod, MFSW,DIS connect works good. not done the 2 SD card slots yet. Will keep you posted


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me please. Is 256MB x 2 the biggest SD cards that can be used with th RNS-E. ? With bigger memory now available.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ALY TTS said:


> Can anyone tell me please. Is 256MB x 2 the biggest SD cards that can be used with th RNS-E. ? With bigger memory now available.


No, RNS-E MY10 on supports up to 32GB SDHC cards.
Please see the KB.


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Info you need is in the KB

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=146150


----------



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

pcbbc, MancTT Thank you that is good news. I will give it a go. Will also look into the plug in bluetooth and maybe the DVB units.


----------



## cruickc2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a small question regarding DAB for RNS-E Sat Nav.

My 2 week old TTS was back to the Dealer to try and cure an annoying squeak and he gave me a 59 plate S4 Avant for the day as a Courtesy Car and it had RNS-E sat nav with the MMI and it also had DAB channels listed on the Tuner.
So would it be possible to retrofit the S4 version into a TT


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

piloTT said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> 0?xxxxx: Model
> 1 = Lamborghini
> ...


Not quite this simple PiloT...all adaption channels MUST be checked as well.

-> Channel 001 (Tyres)
Enter value of rolling circumference in mm
-> Channel 002 (GALA)
0 - Self calibration
8 - Audi A6 (4B)
43 - Audi A3 (8P)
45 - Audi A4 (> 2004)

-> Channel 003 (Language)
0 - German
1 - English (UK only)
2 - French
3 - Italian
5 - Spanish
7 - English (USA only)

-> Channel 004 (rear view camera - US SW Lamborghini mode only, EU SW only with SW 0600+)
0 - disabled
1 - enabled

-> Channel 005 (TV in motion)
0 - off
1 - up to 5 km/h
250 - unlimited (unlocked units only, otherwise value will not store)

-> Channel 007 (Settings)
+01 - Distance in miles
+02 - Speed in mph
+04 - time in am/pm
+08 - Date in MM:TT:JJJJ
+16 - Repeat voice commands

-> Channel 008 (GALA)
000 - GALA off
001 - Charakteristics 1
002 - Charakteristics 2
003 - Charakteristics 3
004 - Charakteristics 4
005 - Charakteristics 5
255 - GALA via microphone (Bose AudioPilot)

-> Channel 010 (Region)
0 - Northern hemisphere (Europe, North America)
1 - Southern hemisphere (Australia)
2 - Southern hemisphere (South Africa)
Reverts back to 0 after loading software update

-> Channel 011 (undocumented)

-> Channel 016 (undocumented)

-> Channel 017 (undocumented)

-> Channel 018 (Startup Logo, sw US 0150+/EU 0500+)
0 - Default
1 - S3 (EU 0500+ only)
2 - S4 (EU 0500+ only)
3 - RS4 (EU 0500+ only)
4 - TT
5 - R8

-> Channel 064 (undocumented)

-> Channel 065 (Read Test)

-> Channel 066 (Self Test)

-> Channel 067 (Eject CD/DVD)
000 - default
001 - eject CD/DVD
255 - eject button locked, no eject possible

-> Channel 068 (TV test screen)

-> Channel 069 (Display Mechanism)
000 - closed
001 - open
200 - partly opened (blocked)
255 - unknown position

-> Channel 070 (Display Brightness)
0 - off
1 - 20%
2 - 40%
3 - 60%
4 - 80%
5 - 100%

-> Channel 097 (Downgrade Software)
0 - Normal operation, unit performs updates only
1 - Force downgrade to older version, requires older DVD/CD

-> Channel 099 (Transport Mode)
0 - inactive
1 - active

-> Channel 111 (System Reset)
Test 1 to initiate cold reboot

-> Channel 112 (Audio Source)
0 - FM
1 - AM
2 - CD
3 - TV
4 - SAT

-> Channel 114 (FM Frequency)

-> Channel 115 (AM Frequency)

-> Channel 116 (XM channel)

-> Channel 117 (Signal position)
0 - Fader middle, balance middle
1 - Fader front, balance left
2 - Fader front, balance right
3 - Fader rear, balance left
4 - Fader rear, balance right

-> Channel 118 (FM Seek)
1 - up
2 - down

-> Channel 119 (AM Seek)
1 - up
2 - down

-> Channel 120 (undocumented)

-> Channel 122 (undocumented)

-> Channel 123 (undocumented)

-> Channel 125 (undocumented)

-> Channel 129 (undocumented)

-> Channel 130 (undocumented)

-> Channel 135 (undocumented)

-> Channel 136 (Voice commands)
00005 - LHD (USA + Europe SW 0500+)
00013 - RHD (USA + Europe SW 0500+)
02632 - RHD (Europe SW < 0500)
03226 - LHD (Europe SW <0500)

-> Channel 137 (undocumented)

-> Channel 138 (undocumented)

-> Channel 139 (undocumented)

Channels not listed here are not used


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

cruickc2 said:


> Just a small question regarding DAB for RNS-E Sat Nav.
> 
> My 2 week old TTS was back to the Dealer to try and cure an annoying squeak and he gave me a 59 plate S4 Avant for the day as a Courtesy Car and it had RNS-E sat nav with the MMI and it also had DAB channels listed on the Tuner.
> So would it be possible to retrofit the S4 version into a TT


The A4 has REAL MMI while Audi have seen fit to continue to use RNS-E in the TT and relabelled it MMI (Fake).
Because real MMI is a distributed BUS system it is prohibitly expensive to retrofit


----------

